# S DMZ 2.0 + LMG + ACS + UM RX + OS! What do you think? Beast Stack?



## needspractice (May 24, 2013)

Here is the Stack!

Super DMZ Rx 2.0
LGI Supplements LMG-25
IronMagLabs Advanced Cycle Support
Ultra Male Rx by IronMagLabs
Organ Shield

Here is the Cutting Agent I will use after stack!

USP Labs Oxyelite Pro Super Thermo Dietary Supplement

I have taken many stacks before like SOS 500; Testanate 50;Competitive Labs; LG Science; and of course the real stuff.

My question is I?m just looking for a nice stack to pump meup. I?m too lazy to look around for the real stuff. I have taking pro-hormonesbefore and people say liver this liver that; I have been tested before andafter and I can contest they do not do anything to the liver my liver is alwaystop notch. 

My experiences with pro-hormones are nice they give you alittle extra weight and edge; without looking like an extreme body builder thatis stocked out on the real stuff. 

So what do you think of this basic stack? Have any ideas howto tweak it? Or do you know of a complete better stack out there right now? 

I have heard many good things about DMZ 2.0 so I?m excitedto take it.

Also after coming after pro-hormones I have never neededSERM or Nolva; IE. The real stuff because my balls come back fine every time. Ihave no idea why people say GET SERIOUS PCT on this basic stuff because it?snot like you are running 1000 CC a week of the real stuff or something. Most ofit gets burned off anyway.

Anyways your help will be much appreciated and look forwardto your comments. Thank You!

Best,
Needspractice

P.S. Seriously can you still order Monster Plexx? Because Imight just go with that!


----------



## MPx9 (May 24, 2013)

Honestly you will get WAY better results taking some real Dbol and Test. Prohormones closely resemble real steroids so might as well get the real stuff and they are far less effective in my experience.


----------



## needspractice (May 24, 2013)

I think I can still find some of the old Oxy Elite Pro. Thanks for your input. As far as pro-hormones I'm a Beginner and have no idea how to get anything else.

 I went to the Doctor one time and was tested for Low Test and I got the real stuff for a little while; nothing major; but then my insurance switched and I lost that connection; so oh well good bye liver...


----------



## Dannie (May 24, 2013)

DMZ and LGI, my prediction is high blood pressure


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 24, 2013)

MPx9 said:


> Honestly you will get WAY better results taking some real Dbol and Test. Prohormones closely resemble real steroids so might as well get the real stuff and they are far less effective in my experience.



Real steroids? Seems like you are FAR behind the times and unaware of some very basic facts regarding these products. Let me catch you up to date, as you are about 10 years behind. First of all, Super DMZ contains two VERY REAL steroids called Dimethazine and Methylstenbolone, both of which have escaped government scheduling (for now) and are as real as any injection of testosterone or any pill of Dianabol you have ever done. But...there is one very important difference....they are stronger! Just a single steroid in this product, Dimethazine, has been indisputably PROVEN to be STRONGER than testosterone AND Dianabol. In fact, in one study using HUMAN subjects, Dimethazine was shown to be more myotropic (muscle-building) than testosterone and Anadrol on mg per mg basis. Keep in mind, this is NOT a study done in rat or primate muscle, but in REAL human sbjects specifically to see which steroid built the most muscle. Dimethazine kicked the FUCK out of testosterone propionate and even beat out Anadrol by a considerably margin. 

Even thogh this is proof enough, what kind of results are BB'rs getting? The same results the subjects recieved in the study. Just 45 mg/day of Dimethazine commonly adds 12-20 DRY pounds of LEAN mass in just 4 weeks of use...and has done so on literally 1,000's of occasions. This is in significant contrast to the bloated, watery weight gain testosterone or dianbaol provides...and even with all the extra water, most people don't gain 15 or more pounds in just 4 weeks with those drugs...and they certainlt aren't doing so with just 45 mg per day. There is absolutely no doubt whatsoever that Dimethazine is a stronger steroid for muscle growth than both testosteroine abnd doabaol. Quite frankly, it puts Dianbol to shame. On top of Dimethazine, Super DMZ 2.0 also contains methylstensbolone, which is another potent lean mass gainer with greater potency than either Dianabol or testosterne for lean mass gain on a mg per mg basis.

You must not get online much of you are not aware of these drugs and their potency. I have taken just about every steroid in existence, aside from a small remnant of almost impossible to obtain stuff, and out of all the traditional oral and injectable steroids I have ever used, 45 mg of Dimethazine has added more muscle faster than any of them....even when using very large dosages of drugs like testosterone. I have recently used 2 grams of test per week and even that did not build as much lean muscle fiber in 4 weeks as just 45 mg of Dimethazine per day. Perhaps you should try some of these steroids for yourself before passing judgment and your mind would change, just as it has for everyone else who has tried them. The truth of the matter is the most potent steroids EVER released under any circumstances, have been released as OTC steroids. These include M1T, SD, and Dimethazine. Not a single traditional oral steroid can touch them. Only Anadrol comes close, but it still falls behind them all. The reason we are able to see these steroids (although they will likely get scheduled sooner or later, just as every other one has over the last 10 years) is because of a loophole in the law. Supplement manufacturers have been taking advantage of it for over a decade now. Perhaps you should to. If you want to compare these drugs to Dianabol, then try "Black Stone Labs" Methadrol at 2 caps per day and tell me how it compares to Dianabol. You will never again say Dianabol is better and ill learn real quick just how REAL these steroids are. So, the next time you make mention of the "real stuff", be sure to include these steroids. Of course, there are still regular PH's on the market, which for the most part are not anywhere near as strong. It seems your only experience involves old school prohormones and not the good stuff.

If you continue posting here, the next time we give out free products in exchange for putting up a review/log, if you are intrested, we will consider you. I love to see critics become supporters...because that is inevitably what always happens.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 24, 2013)

needspractice said:


> I think I can still find some of the old Oxy Elite Pro. Thanks for your input. As far as pro-hormones I'm a Beginner and have no idea how to get anything else.
> 
> I went to the Doctor one time and was tested for Low Test and I got the real stuff for a little while; nothing major; but then my insurance switched and I lost that connection; so oh well good bye liver...



Buddy, if you have never used products like Super DMZ and Methadrol, you have no idea what you're missing (read my post above).  The other poster in this thread is misguided in his beliefs. these are 100% REAL, fully active steroids...and VERY potent ones at that!  As I said in the prior post, just one of the steroids contained in Super DMZ & Methadrol has been proven to be a better muscle builder than either testosterone or Anadrol on a mg per mg basis.

Bro, if you want to make excellent gains (which you will certainly do as a beginner, assuming you know how to train and eat for growth), all you need to take it the following:


Weeks 1-4:  Super DMZ @ 1 cap in am/1 cap in pm....or....Methadrol @ 1 cap in am/ 1 cap in pm.
Weeks 1-4:  Advanced Cycle Support @ follow label recommendations.
Weeks 5-8:  Eradicate @ follow label recommendations.
Weeks 5-8:  Optional*  Ultra Male (will further enhance post-cycle recovery)


Give this a shot...and you will love it.


----------



## MPx9 (May 24, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Real steroids? Seems like you are FAR behind the times and unaware of some very basic facts regarding these products. Let me catch you up to date, as you are about 10 years behind. First of all, Super DMZ contains two VERY REAL steroids called Dimethazine and Methylstenbolone, both of which have escaped government scheduling (for now) and are as real as any injection of testosterone or any pill of Dianabol you have ever done. But...there is one very important difference....they are stronger! Just a single steroid in this product, Dimethazine, has been indisputably PROVEN to be STRONGER than testosterone AND Dianabol. In fact, in one study using HUMAN subjects, Dimethazine was shown to be more myotropic (muscle-building) than testosterone and Anadrol on mg per mg basis. Keep in mind, this is NOT a study done in rat or primate muscle, but in REAL human sbjects specifically to see which steroid built the most muscle. Dimethazine kicked the FUCK out of testosterone propionate and even beat out Anadrol by a considerably margin.
> 
> Even thogh this is proof enough, what kind of results are BB'rs getting? The same results the subjects recieved in the study. Just 45 mg/day of Dimethazine commonly adds 12-20 DRY pounds of LEAN mass in just 4 weeks of use...and has done so on literally 1,000's of occasions. This is in significant contrast to the bloated, watery weight gain testosterone or dianbaol provides...and even with all the extra water, most people don't gain 15 or more pounds in just 4 weeks with those drugs...and they certainlt aren't doing so with just 45 mg per day. There is absolutely no doubt whatsoever that Dimethazine is a stronger steroid for muscle growth than both testosteroine abnd doabaol. Quite frankly, it puts Dianbol to shame. On top of Dimethazine, Super DMZ 2.0 also contains methylstensbolone, which is another potent lean mass gainer with greater potency than either Dianabol or testosterne for lean mass gain on a mg per mg basis.
> 
> ...



Of course I'm going to keep posting here, if anything thanks for enlightening me! I'm just speaking from my experience, I used a prohormone called 'Vicious 2' gained 7 pounds in a month but went back down a month after the cycle. Diet was in check eating lots of protein spent 180$ on that cycle was really disappointed with the results.  

Vicious 2: 


```
17-beta-hydroxy-2alpha 17 dimethyl-5alpha-androstan-3-one azine 15mg
13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2 5(10)-dione-17 one 15mg
4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1 4-diene-3-17b-diol 15mg
4 17 beta-dihydroxy-4-androstene-3-one 5mg
```


----------



## needspractice (May 25, 2013)

@Mike Arnold

I thought LMG was DRY? 

What would you recommend to take with Super DMZ? I definitely want to add something to it, maybe a couple of things. Can you give me some recommendations?

Pin some test? I do not know what this means or how to do it. 

I have had blood work done in the past before and after and I do come back low on TEST; when I had good insurance I got some from my Doctor. But my insurance has switch so I am out of luck! As far as getting it anywhere else I?m a Beginner.

Checking the sponsors; I?ll have to try that. I just always thought adds an sites were gimmicks and not the real thing. 

That is awesome to hear that DMZ is the real stuff. Sounds like a lot of fun but again what we be a few good things to stack with it? 

eMoster sounds like a nice Quad. Maybe try that next time. Since I already ordered my DMZ 2.0 what could I throw in it to make it like eMonster or something?

Best,
Needspractice


----------



## cdan19 (May 25, 2013)

needspractice said:


> Here is the Stack!
> 
> Super DMZ Rx 2.0
> LGI Supplements LMG-25
> ...



Dude, That's a shame your insurance changed because if your doctor started you on TRT then shut you down that does indeed suck, TRT is a long term endeavor not usually known to be cycled on and off. I have always been a play it safe kinda person and I will say this much IMO if you think your going to run sdmz or any of IML/Bl's PH's I would caution you to know what may be called PH are actually designer AS, potent and effective. You will see BP up'd and you will have some liver values go up so IMO i'd treat them no different than any injectables and proceed cautiously as orals are more liver toxic than injectables. Also, you never said how long you were going to run it 4wks, 6 or 8. If you look closer at the newer products some are equal to or stronger than the dbol of the past. I'll be joining you soon on a sdmz stacked with osta, 4andro, just waiting on ortho and MRI to see if I'm going to avoid a repeat surgery of last year. If I avoid it I'll run it and post a log sooner rather than later, you should do the same it is a great stack good luck and post your results. I'm jealous I have to wait for now.


----------



## needspractice (May 25, 2013)

@cdan19

Thanks for the awesome feedback! 

I hope everything checks out with you and you are back tobuilding in no time!

If you do not mind; what is: 

OSTA?

4andro?

I think I know what 4 Andro is; but is that an addition tothe STACK? 

What do you recommend as for as the best stack of the DMZ2.0? What do you think of the stack that I have set up? 

Should I add 4 Andro? Or OSTA?

Thanks for everything and get well soon!


----------



## TapDaddy (May 25, 2013)

I can't lie. I thought prohormones were bs. I tried andro 15 years ago and it did nothing. I see things have come a long way.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 25, 2013)

needspractice said:


> @Mike Arnold
> 
> I thought LMG was DRY?
> *It is water neutral at low-moderate dosages, but at high dosages, it can cause a bit of water retention...nothing major though.
> ...


.......


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 25, 2013)

TapDaddy said:


> I can't lie. I thought prohormones were bs. I tried andro 15 years ago and it did nothing. I see things have come a long way.



Yes, in the late 90's they were garbage.  Today, 100% fully active steroids are sold on store shelves.


----------



## dsc123 (May 25, 2013)

It's not so much the liver which you need to keep an eye on with oral AAS, It's the cardiovascular health risks. Blood pressure, maintaining cholesterol levels and hematocrit.


----------



## cdan19 (May 25, 2013)

Needspractice, I would go back and re-read Mike Arnold's post #12, (truth be told any of his posts) as he has forgotten more about this than I will ever know. Regarding 4andro and osta Rx, go to ironmaglabs product tab and read the breakdown on these supps. Also they have stacks and the protocols for the. It sounds like you may just need to spend some more time researching before jumping in. In the meantime continue to prime your body for the cycle you chose to run. You'll no doubt benefit from taking some time to research the orals your interested in and when you do run the cycle you'll max out your gains. Good luck man and stay on the boards this is the place to learn and get support.


----------



## needspractice (May 25, 2013)

@Mike Arnold

Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! For helping! 

That sounds like an awesome STACK! A few questions though.

+CEL CycleAssist 240 Capsules 

Do I use this throughout the whole cycle?

+USP Labs Oxyelite Pro Super Thermo Dietary Supplement

When can I start this for best results in cutting after I bulk?

+Finaflex Revolution PCT Black + Pure Test Combo

When do I start this PCT? 

Could you please redo my week schedule adding these supplements as well?

+LGI Supplements LMG-25

I already ordered this so can I incorporate this somehow?

I will also check out your links and be sure to do my homework on the stack after this one!

I will stay away from Quad stacks and focus on longer safer stacksfor muscle building! Thanks!

Also on your last week? Did you mean DMZ 2.0 or just regular DMZ?

Anyway your help has been amazing and I really appreciate it! Look forward to hearing from you soon!

@dsc123

If I keep up my cardio nice and tight should I be fine in this or is there other measure I can perform?

Hematocrit?

@cdan19

Thank you my friend! I will definitely pay attention to the boardsand be care full! Make sure my body is ready. I do believe it is though becauseI can do some serious cardio now and my strength is good. And I recently hadblood work done and my health is perfect! So I will keep it light and safe!


----------



## needspractice (May 25, 2013)

@Everyone

Also I have taken several pro-hormones and my body hasalways bounced back perfectly. My natural TEST comes back and my systembalances out. Also I have had blood work done afterward and everything comesback great. 

Is this a sign that I have fine; I mean a person that is probablyokay taking pro hormones. I haven?t had any problems yet; but I don?t abuseanything either I always take the normal dosages and take long breaks so thatmight have something to do with it as well!


----------



## SFW (May 25, 2013)

Ive used super DMZ and metha drol and they are both very effective.  (i used the old Methadrol formula without Msten and the first generation DMZ) 

 Recovery time was extremely fast on both and my strength was phenomenal. I Gained over 15 lbs on metha drol within a month with just 2 caps daily. Just run an AI with it. Its wet and similar to high dosed dbol. 

DMZ (i used the first generation) got me ripped on a cal deficit. I maintained most of my strength and kept lbm while eating around 500-750 cals below maintenance. Ran it for a month, 2 caps. Dry, striated, muscle separation. Minimal sides. Would and will use both again.

Now from a "keep it real" standpoint, there isnt a whole lot of medical research done on those compounds, (Superdrol, Dmz Msten and lmg) compared to say Test and Dbol. Yeah, dmz, lmg, msten and SD have probably been around for decades but there hasnt been any real medical application for them, hence a lot of unknowns. Test and dbol have been used for many decades, researched extensively and prescribed by docs to millions. I personally have never had any adverse effects from dmz, lmg or superdrol and im not saying they are unsafe if used in moderation for brief periods. However, my point is Test and Dbol have been much more heavily scrutinized, researched and used medically compared to those 4 designer steroids. 

Just take precautions with whichever route you go, legal or otc. Avoid NSAID's, alcohol and other hepatoxics while running methylated compounds, use briefly, keep dosages conservative and you'll be fine. All the bells and whistles arent neccessary but if you have the money to splurge, go ahead. Bulk NAC powder would suffice. Gram a day. very efficient liver detox. Ultra male or whatever libido booster would be better suited for post cycle use, if anything. You really wont need help in the libido area while on. Its during PCT that you might experience a problem.


----------



## dsc123 (May 25, 2013)

Yes keep your cardio up, increase your water intake and take your cycle support throughout the whole cycle. I'm guessing your already taking fish oil, multi on a daily basis. And just get bloods done to check everything is in normal ranges.


----------



## needspractice (May 26, 2013)

@SFW

Thank You for all of that information!

@dsc123

Thank You for that added information as well!


----------



## needspractice (May 28, 2013)

Can I get completely shut down from Super DMZ?


----------



## needspractice (May 28, 2013)

I know Nolvadex, Clomid and Torem are not illegal; so do youknow a great place to get those at?


----------



## needspractice (May 30, 2013)

USP Labs Oxyelite Pro Super Thermo Dietary Supplement [WithDMAA]

When do you guys suggest I take this supplement to cut withthis cycle?

Super DMZ 2.0
LMG 25
Osta RX
Trenabol

Revolution PCT
Pure Test

CEL Cycle Support

I want to cut hard so I bought two bottles of Oxyelite; justnot sure would be the best time to add it to cycle; or just right after cycle?What do you think?


----------



## needspractice (Jun 1, 2013)

@Everyone

Quick question! 

I work out 5 days a week and off two days a week. Do I takeDMZ on my off days? 

M ? Chest
T ? Biceps
W ? Shoulders / Triceps
T ? Back
F ? Legs
S ? Off
S ? Off

Do I take DMZ and cycle assist on Saturday and Sunday?

Best, 
Needspractice


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 1, 2013)

^^^^ yes

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## needspractice (Jun 1, 2013)

@Dave 236

Thanks a million!

Also Liv 52 DS; Is that real good stuff?


----------



## needspractice (Jun 2, 2013)

Bump ...


----------



## needspractice (Jun 4, 2013)

I ordered some Liv 52 ...


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes (sorry about the late answer) Liv52 ds is excellent to add in any time you're running an oral.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## needspractice (Jun 5, 2013)

@dave 236

Ya thanks so much; oh ya it?s the DS version too; but to be honest I think this DMZ 2.0 stuff kind of sucks at the moment; and I have taken a lot of PH?s in the past!


----------



## needspractice (Jun 8, 2013)

@Everyone

Well Super DMZ 2.0 Sucks! Well anyway at 32 it does; lookslike I need the real stuff from this point on.


----------



## needspractice (Jun 14, 2013)

Super DMZ finally started to kick in; its nice but I have had better!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 16, 2013)

needspractice said:


> @dave 236
> 
> Ya thanks so much; oh ya it?s the DS version too; but to be honest I think this DMZ 2.0 stuff kind of sucks at the moment; and I have taken a lot of PH?s in the past!



You've now taken it for 3 days and it sucks?  Ummm??? I don't know if you've ever used steroids before, but 3 days is bit pemature to make an assessment.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 16, 2013)

needspractice said:


> @Everyone
> 
> Well Super DMZ 2.0 Sucks! Well anyway at 32 it does; lookslike I need the real stuff from this point on.




Posts like this piss me off because they show the massve ignorance behind them. Thus guy is not even one week into his cycle, but he knows "it sucks!" I would hate to see someone like this runa test cycle, because of agter 6 days he is saying an oral sucks, imagine him running an injectable cycle...LOL. I can see it now "Fuck, bro...it has been 2 weeks and I haven't made any gains"...LOL.

Needspractice, you need to do a bit of reserach into how quickly steroids work. It normally rakes a few WEEKS to see any noticable gains with an injectable cycle likle test & deca...and you won't notice significant progress for about 5 weeks. For you to come on here and say something like this when 6 days ago you weren't even using the product, shows your fucking ignorance and immaturity. You were supplied with all the facts you needed regarding these products in the previous posts, so I take it personal when you come on here 6 fucking days later and blast a company I know sells legitimate, potent steroids. I also take it personal when I spend a considerable amount of time educating someone on the status on these OTC steroids in comparison to traditional orals...yet you still come on hre talking about the "real" stuff, when you've never takem a single tradition oral or injectable in your life.

I've got news for you. Traditional orals aren't going to work any better and in MANY cases they will work worse. You know that OTC product you posted in post #7 that you said you used before?  That stuff contains some of the the exact same steroids super DMZ does...and I knew right away that when you said that product sucked and how dissapppointed you were with the results, that were the kind of guy that either has no fucking clue how to train and eat for growth....or you had super unrealistic unexpectations regarding how much muscle the human body can actually add in only 4 weeks.  That previous product was a bad-ass product...which would supply far better gains than any test & deca cycle would over an equal perido of time...yet you said it sucked.  I've got news for you...if you can't make good gains when taking 4 orals at once, then you aren't goimngh to be pleased no matter what you over a 4 week period.  I have no doubtg you would say the same thing about Superdrol, as if it was still available and you had used that.

The ONLY steroids previously sold which surpass dimethazine in terms of growth potential are SD and M1T...and both are banned.  So, if you can't make decent gains with these, then forget about making great gains with Dianabol or Anavar over an eqal priod of time.   Your problem is you have no frame of reference from which to judge these products.  I have had guys use fucking M1T at 40mg per day (insane) and tell me they barely made any gains and it sucked...but in EVERY case it was the fault of the person using the product...they were fucking morons who had no idea how to bodybuild.  There is no reason you should not be able to gain an easy 12-18 SOLID pounds in 30 days at your stage of development with Super DMZ.  If you are only adding 3-4 pounds, it is YOUR damn fault!


----------



## needspractice (Jun 17, 2013)

@Mike Arnold

You Are Right! And I Am Wrong! I Apologize!


----------



## needspractice (Jun 20, 2013)

@Everyone

Is it right for my nuts to feel cut off and my libido to becompletely shot? I thought it was supposed to increase libido?


----------



## needspractice (Jun 20, 2013)

If I can?t get my hands on a SERM at the moment and just useRevolution PCT and Pure TEST OCT type stuff will I live or will I die?

I want to start DMAA Oxylite Pro ASAP; when do you think Ishould start that up?


----------



## needspractice (Jun 21, 2013)

@Everyone

Also here is a picture of my sorry ass; which I was a lotbigger like the guys at the gym. I just do not think I have the bodycomposition for it. I use to be a bean pole and way skinnier than this beforePH?s and working out 24/7.


----------



## needspractice (Jun 21, 2013)

@Mike Arnold

You are the truth my friend!


----------



## needspractice (Jun 21, 2013)

@Everyone

Here are some updated photo?s my wife shot of me just now?Who knows?


----------



## needspractice (Jun 22, 2013)

@Everyone

JUST FYI! I have printed out all of these comments and willbe studying everyone?s input carefully. I am currently back in college and havea 4.0 GPA. I might have acted ignorant sometimes; but that is only because I amfrustrated with this whole process. What I have learned though; that it isgoing to take years. 

Learned:

1. I need a core Natural base
2. I need to EAT more than anyone can imagine
3. I need to Train like never before
4. I need WILL and DEDICATION 
5. I need HEART

I really and sincerely appreciate everyone?s comments; andlook forward into keeping in contact with some of you because you have been sovery helpful. I will be working on my natural core and when I graduated fromthat I will be ready to move on to the next level. I will be doing extensiveresearch in the meantime.

Thank you so much for all over your support; and please ifyou have last minute advice on my journey please do not hesitate to leave auplifting comment.

Best,
Needspractice


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 22, 2013)

needspractice said:


> @Everyone
> 
> Also here is a picture of my sorry ass; which I was a lotbigger like the guys at the gym. I just do not think I have the bodycomposition for it. I use to be a bean pole and way skinnier than this beforePH?s and working out 24/7.




You don't look as bad as you think.  You can make fine progress from there and look pretty damn good year from now.  When you do things right in the diet & training department, progress is fairly consistent and comes at a decent pace.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 22, 2013)

needspractice said:


> @Everyone
> 
> Is it right for my nuts to feel cut off and my libido to becompletely shot? I thought it was supposed to increase libido?




No...it does not...it is not testosterone....nor does it act like testosterone.


----------



## needspractice (Sep 2, 2013)

[UPDATE] ? AND I NEED YOUR HELP!

Ok. So I took Super DMZ 2.0 with LMG. Man do I feel messedup at the moment. I do not know what is going on with myself. I have hadseveral problems and I am not sure what it is. I will list a few to see whatyou guys think.

1. After a few weeks off I hit the GYM a little bitand had almost whole body muscle cramps that were severe I mean to the pointwhere I had to take an ICE bath; muscle relaxer bath; put soothing lotion on mymuscles; and take Tylenol or Ibuprofen. 
2. Joints and arms hurt; mainly in my wrist andelbows but sometimes in my back. I think mainly in my wrist and elbows becauseof my video game addiction problem in the past but just seems to have gottenworse; and from my back from starting to play golf a lot; I have been swinginghard and often. 
3. I think I do have a form of IBS though that isalways at bay; hasn?t acted up in a while but thought I would just note that.
4. One thing I did want to mention is that I thinkI severely over trained. I do remember being on SDZ and my arms feeling likethey were going to explode. I work out some of my body way to hard and did notspread works out around to different muscle groups like I should of. I latterlyhad to stop working out my arms because I could barely move them they felt sothick.
5. I have been taking pro-hormones off and on foryears since like 25. I am wondering if I did any major damage to myself? I donot notice anything major; just the fact that for example my color bone hurtsalways when I do dips. Like my bones are not strong enough to hold my upperbody. I did have a bird chest growing up for the longest time and even my dadmade fun of me. That is why I worked out so hard for so long. I wasnaturally around 135 lbs. and now I can?t get under 185 lbs. I am justwondering if I am bigger than my bones can support; and if I am how do I fixthis because I think I am all muscle and can?t lose the weight?
6. Even joints in my hands; fingers; and right toeand foot seem to easily hurt. I thought I might have some kind of rudimentaryarthritis but I told the Doctor what I thought I had and when he did blood workhe said that they didn?t find anything. 
7. When I had it bad the muscle jerks at night Ihad heat flashes and sometimes sweating but I do not have any of that now; theonly thing I have now is muscle twitching at night if it happens. I reallyfeel like I damaged some nerves somewhere and they need some time to heal. Myquestion is how long does it take or do nerves even heal if you haveovertrained for like a couple of years? 
8. [MAIN PROBLEM] Sleeping. This goes off and on itis so weird. I get these weird muscle twitches like jerks that only happen whenI?m trying to go to sleep. It will come and go; like one time it lasted fora week and I went to the Doctor and had blood work done and he said everythingwas fine; and it finally went a way for a while. Then like a month later orsooner it will pop in and hit me again and mess up my whole sleep schedule and Ican?t sleep at all. Then after a few days it goes away. I do not think I properPCT at all for this cycle and I am afraid that I messed something up. There wasone time however that it was acting up and I started talking Revolution PCT andit fixed it. Then just last night I took Revolution PCT; Pure TEST; CycleAssists and 300 MG of Magnesium; and it happened again. I also worked out verymildly a couple hours before bed and half a beer only early that day. I haven?tbeen drinking at all. When I wake up I feel great; walk around no problem; goto school; nothing noticeable. My elbows feel a little wore out and so do mywrists; but that?s it.

Guys I could really use your help. I have really bad healthinsurance. I can go to the Doctor up to 5 times per year and only up to 500dollars per visit. I already used two for my foot and one for the blood test. Ido not know what to do? I have never had this sleeping problem before whentaking pro hormones. I do not know if it is Super DMZ or just finally all thesepro hormones finally caught up to me. Is this healable or has anyone else hadthis problem? 

*I did take some OxyElite the DMAA version for a while anddid not like that. Maybe a couple of weeks.

Here is what I am taking off and on trying to figure out theright dose to give me sleep:

Finaflex PureTest
Finaflex Revolution PCT
Tribulus Raw Power
Competitive Edge Labs Cycle Assist
Natural Vitality Natural Calm [Been taking this every night]

Sometimes I take at random times:

Osteo Bi-Flex [I think this one could be a problem]
GNC Maximum Greens 
Flintstone Vitamins
Equate One Daily Men?s
Equate Calcium 500+D
Echinacea
Vitamin C 1000MG

Thinking about taking to see if it helps:

Phenibut
Lift Mode 5HTP

I know that some of you guys are going to say that you areon too much stuff. Well sometimes I come completely off of everything for likea couple of months and eventually the sleep muscle twitches come back. The onlyother thing I can think of is that I have very low testosterone at the moment.Last time I had trouble sleeping I took Revolution PCT and Magnesium and Isleep like a baby for a long time. 

The only other trigger could be

Gold Standard Whey and the amino acids in it. I had a smallprotein shake before I went to bed a few hours earlier and had a huge dinner. Owait that might have a problem as well. I had dinner at like 9:00 PM and wentto be at 10. But how could that cause muscle twitching.

Also my dad says he only need about 5-6 hours of sleep. Icould be over sleeping. I try to get 9 to 12. 

Also I think I might have some anxiety because I am use tomaking six figures and working 12 hours a day. I did that for 10 years of mylife. Now I am a poor college student which my wife takes care of me. I wonderif this could be psychology as well. 

There was a time when I had Amino Acids 2222 and Goldstandard Whey Protein that was expired and the lid was not sealed tight. I hadthey for a little while; wonder if my body had toxic amino acids for a whileand now reacts to them?

Well I slept great for the past few weeks. The only thing Idid different was work out a little late by very easily; not hard. Eat a latedinner. Had a half of a beer; and maybe mix cycle assist with Revolution PCTand pure test before I went to bed. And had a small protein shake beforedinner.

Also do you think I could have over trained because my bodyjust feels like it needs a lot of rest? I worked out tri-ceps like a week and ahalf ago mildly and they still hurt today; pretty bad. I think I need a longbreak. And if I do need a long break how do I work out so I don?t loseeverything even though I am injured. I just feel like a lot of my muscle areinjured.

Summary Questions:

1. I know this is a lot. I was just hoping someonecould shed some light on all of this.
2. Please advise me on what to do or if there isanything I can do.
3. Also I do not have very good insurance prettymuch if any so I am relying on you guys.
4. Please help me.

Thank you so much for taking the time to read this. I hopeyou have a wonderful day. Please help!

Best,
Needspractice


----------



## needspractice (Sep 3, 2013)

UPDATE:

Ok I might have found something. Last night my head wasraised and I was not flat on my back. When I got flat on my back the spasmswent away. Right now I just got home from hitting some golf balls real hard andmy middle back start to hurt I think from straining. I went to start taking anap and of course I felt some spasms. I had a pillow under my head and waslifted up. When I took the pillow away and lay flat they subsided I believe. 

I wonder if I have injured a nerve or have a pinched nerveor something. I do not have major pain when normal walking or hanging around;but if I hit a couple of large buckets of golf balls pretty hard I have somemajor pain in my rear center back. 

I wonder since my joints have been all sucked up and dry andI did not do a proper PCT I am feeling all sore and weak.


----------



## needspractice (Sep 4, 2013)

[UPDATE]

I just had a great night sleep again; no problems. I used nopillow and put muscle relaxer cream on my back. The only thing I took was NaturalCalm Magnesium Supplement before bed. I really feel it has something to do witha sore back; nothing major just need rest. I hope this is the case but I couldbe wrong.

Also here are my labs.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 4, 2013)

Labs did not show bro.


----------



## needspractice (Sep 5, 2013)

[UPDATE]

I got another great night sleep! Not sure why but somethingis working! YEA!


----------



## needspractice (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning Back Pain ? Should I Spend Money?

  Hello Everyone,

  I know there is so much out there on back pain; but I have a tough money question. I am a returning college student with not a whole lot of money. I am 33 year old male is I would say good shape. I work out decently and have a nice physique. 

  My problem is that one time I went to a golf pro shop and spent 4 hours smacking the golf ball as hard as I could almost too where I had a small pain in my chest and it was hard to breathe for a split second. And if I couldn?t get more stupid I went the next day and did it again. I had to choose a golf club for a class so that is why I pushed myself. I know that was kind of stupid. 

  After like a month I thought I healed up and then went and played Disc Golf and threw the Disc as hard as I possibly could for like 3 hours. I would throw it farther than anyone else. I guess I could have been showing off like an idiot. 

  Well I was working out moderately hard for a while in the gym during all this and never felt any burst of pain really. The only thing that I noticed was a small pinch like pain when I would be watching TV. So then I decided to go to a Chiropractor and he solved that but he noticed that my spine was just slight to the right and my shoulders were a little uneven; but absolutely nothing major going on. This was the first time I ever went to a Chiropractor and it was literally insane. I thought he was going to kill me because I never heard my bones crack like that before and my neck. 

  I think it might have been a littler before the Chiropractor that only in the morning when I wake up I would notice a pain right in the middle of my upper back between my shoulder blades; one time the pain moved to the right of my shoulder blade but that went away. Now all that is left is this ongoing pain in the middle of my back that I cannot for the life of me locate. It?s like it?s the long muscle in my back that go from top to bottom of your back and very close to my spine. I would say mid shoulder to mid back but not upper shoulder or lower back. 

  It is so weird because during the day I feel absolutely great with no back pain at all; even playing Disc Golf or exercising; it is only right after I wake up and while I am still laying down. Pretty much as soon as I wake up everything is fantastic. 

  Only other weird thing is I feel like my ear is ringing on my right ear when I sleep on my right side. This also goes away completely when I get up or move around.

  Doctor?s Office: 

  I have been to my Doctor several times with this. I have had several X-Rays; nothing bruised on my skin or anything obvious; blood work done for immune system and anything out of the ordinary. I have taken muscle relaxers and anti-inflammatory?s but they are all temporary relief. Seems like the pain comes back. My Doctor is just saying it is like a pulled or sore muscle or something but just seems strange that something so small could cause so much discomfort in the morning.

  Solutions:

  My dad has celiac disease but I do not but I read an article about how maybe you could not have the disease but a precursor of it somehow.  I do have a lot of joint pain right now like in my Big Toe; Wrist; Neck and sometimes elbow. I have had all these X-Rayed and blood work done to see any causes and nothing major is going on. 

  Here is the Article excerpt:

  Remove gluten from your diet. Recent studies have shown that some people may have non-celiac disease gluten sensitivity and if so, that may trigger a systemic immune response which can keep joints irritated. This wasn?t too challenging for me since I already didn?t eat breads, pastas, refined grains in general but gluten, as you may know, is in a LOT of foods ? like beef jerky for one. Remove gluten for thirty days and pay attention to how you feel. For me, it helped. If after thirty days you feel better then you can always titrate some back into your diet to find your threshold if you want to.

  I am lost at this point: 

  My main question is that do I put spend money I really do not have on a new bed and pillow with a mattress topper or am I just getting old and have to deal with an aching back and joint pain. Or could I possibly change my diet to a gluten free diet which will be like darn like impossible. 

  I have heard from people?s reviews that they have had much success in changing out the mattress. And I am not even sure where the one that I am sleeping on came from. It?s a Cali-King and seems nice but a little old. 

  I have great Health Insurance. It just doesn?t seem like the Doctors have the answers except Med up or go to a PT. I wish there was more information out there on this. 

  Solutions:

  1.            Change Mattress
  2.            Change Pillow
  3.            Change Mattress Topper
  4.            Gluten Free Diet
  5.            Deal with it because you are getting older ? Its life ?

  Anything help would be greatly appreciated. Please leave your comments below. Thank You!




  Update: 

  Last night I was able to get 9 hours of sleep somehow. I did wake up at exactly 2:30 A.M. which happens a lot because I think my body clock is off with all of this going on but I was able to go back to bed and I woke up at 9:00 A.M. after going to bed at 12:00 A.M.

  The difference this time was that we actually found a full body pillow that was in a bag somewhere from a long time ago. The one that literally wraps all around you. I used that last night and I think the difference was I did not sleep on my stomach and I did not toss and turn. Only around 9:00 did my back start to ache a little bit and force me out of bed and I began to toss and turn around the same time as well. 

  I wanted to know exactly where the pain is coming from because it feels like sometimes it could be coming from my Spine or right rib or muscles near my spine. It is so hard to find exactly where.

  I have a FOAM roller which I get on sometimes to gauge where the pain is coming from. I did it a little differently this time. 

  I put the edge of the FOAM roller in the middle of my back where the pain is and let my butt down and my chest arch up. I would definitely say this helped me isolated the pain to about 4 to 7 inches right along my spine. I could definitely feel the pain in the morning when I do this. I will move like an inch up or down and see if the pain is focused in that area. I would say when I get to my upper shoulders and neck there is zero pain and when I get to my lower back there is zero pain. It only seems to originate like to the top half of my back; like my back is too heavy for itself or something. Or it seems like a computer sitting down problem like I am arched or something over something for a long period and my back is just fed up with all of this. Also the sports injuries probably put it over the top I think. 

  All I know is that the pain seems to be coming from the Spine or the muscles directly around the spine; but I think it?s the spine. I am almost thinking that whatever the Chiropractor did actually made things worse but I could be wrong. I never heard that kind of cracking before. It?s about a 4 ? 7 inch radio directly up and down when I get on the foam roller and it does hurt; but only in the morning or if I get on the foam roller in that exact position. As I am typing this there is no pain in my back.

  Just wanted to update everyone. I hope someone knows what this is. I will be going to an orthopedic doctor soon but I am guessing that he will not be able to conclude anything either. Just seems sad. 

  Please comment with any help or guidance. 




  I have an appointment set up with a orthopedic surgeon who specializes in sports injuries. I believe this all started from driving the golf ball to hard; and playing Disc Golf to hard. 

  The strangest thing is why is the pain isolated to after I sleep for a while and I do not feel a thing while moving around or sitting down. Just like this morning I felt the pain in my middle back during the wake up process. Soon as I got up and started moving around it was gone. I did again get on the foam roller on the edge long side not rolling it just dipping my back over one side of the end and I could isolate the pain. I am guessing that my back is somehow compressed by my ribs or the way I am sleeping and my back is getting pressure over night for hours at a time. 

  My only confusion is that why is this happening to me at 33? I would think this would be normal at 63. I mean its not like I could of injured myself this hard. It's not like I dropped a refrigerator on my back or played football, or did something so bad that its like yea your hurt. I mean this is just weird.

  Is 30+ the age you start getting aches and pains? 
  Will this heal? 
  Is there a serious back brace I can wear while I am sleeping so no compression happens while I sleep? 
  I fear when I go to the Doctor he will not succeed in helping me but I hope so.
  Any other ideas?




  911! Please Help!

  This is so weird. Seems like some nights I have great sleep with no morning pain and some nights I do. This morning being one of them. 

  Basically in the morning I just feel this mild pain in my back right in the middle. And when I get up it goes away. However I have noticed that if I lean back in a hard chair like kind of bend over it backwards I can feel the soreness in my spine or muscles right in the middle where my back curves over the chair. 

  Also I did the FOAM roller again and put my back on the tough edge on my back and could feel the soreness right on my spine or muscles next to my spine. 

  I am beginning to think it is my spine.

  I have an apt. with an orthopedic doctor on the 27[SUP]th[/SUP] of March. 

  I still have yet to find a Physical Therapist; I will be doing that as soon as possible.

  Can anyone please help with this? I think I have had this pain for 6 months to a year. I think it started from a golfing or disc golf injury. Is this something I will have to deal with for the rest of my life or will it ever heal?

  I do not remember ever majoring injury my back; it?s not like I broke it or anything?

  Anyone have any ideas?

  Update! Good and Bad News!

  Ok I slept decent last night. 

  The one thing I did different was that I used a TENS unit for two separate 15 minute sessions. 

  My wife located the spots on my back right near my spine but sometimes I swear the spots are right on my spine. She put her elbow on my back while I was lying down. It is in the same middle part of my back and I can feel it if I lean back and over a chair like I am stretching only if I am having an ache day. 

  Anyhow after locating the spot again with my wife and the foam roller before I went to bed and while watching a show I did the TENS unit for 15 minutes and then readjusted the placement and did it another 15 minutes and there was no morning pain.

  I learned this technique from the Chiropractor because that is what they used on me. The just did it during the day and not at night. I have several TENS units because I hurt myself a long time ago and bought like 4 or 5 of them.

  My wife says it?s deep in my muscle because she cannot just get at it it?s like she has to press really hard.

  The only thing that freaked me out was that I have two like bruises on my back. I worked out decently hard at the gym doing a lot of chest exercises on the bench. I don?t ever recalling being easily bruised by working out at the gym. The bruises are not black or blue or yellow or anything just like rub brownish marks from the bench rubbing.

  I am just concerned because why are my ribs aching; back hurting and my back is easily bruising? 

  I mean if this is what getting old is all about this sucks.

  I have an appointment with my primary doctor today at 2:00 and an sports orthopedic doctor later this month. I still have yet to line up a Physical therapist but I will do that asap.

  I have not work out chest probably decently since my suppose injury last august but still I would think I would not bruise that easily. Also why am I so weak? I mean I can lift normal things like groceries and stuff but benching pressing is like really hard for me. It has always been hard but I just seem a lot weaker. 


  To tell you the truth I think a lot of this is in my head. I just do not know what to do. I wish I could just move on with my life and live it like I use to never looking back! I use to do some much fun things and now I feel like I worry to much.

  Help!

  Sleep Has Been Destroyed! Pain: Sub Conscious? Anxiety?

  For the past 6 months my sleep routine has been destroyed. The only thing that I can think of is when I started having back pain only while sleeping. I have no back pain when walking around doing stuff but only in the morning when I wake up. Once every few days or weeks it seems like a can get a full night sleep in I am lucky but lately it has been where I wake up at 2:00 then 4:00 then 6:00 and then finally 8:00 or 9:00. Seems like I sleep a little better right at the end because I am probably exhausted from all the stress of trying to go to sleep. 

  History:

  A year and a half ago a played around with some GNC products like pro-hormones and stuff and worked out a lot. Been off of that for a while now. I worked out pretty hard. After coming off of that I use to jerk when falling asleep and freaked out. Thought I had something major but probably my muscles where just coming off of exhaustion. Went to the Doctors and had blood work done and he check me out and gave me a physical and said everything was fine.

  About nine months ago I needed a club to play golf so I went to golf pro shop and swung a club for 4 hours straight and I believe hurt my back. I swung pretty hard for a while. And believe it or not I did it the next day as well; to the point where I had a hard time breathing for a second. I know I am an idiot. I stopped everything and chilled. Maybe only driving range stuff after that.

  Relaxed for a while then played Disc Golf and threw the Disc as hard as I possible could about six months ago. Played for about 4 hours throwing the disc incredibly hard. Idiot again.

  Penalties:

  Well low and behold now I am having back problems only when I sleep and in the morning. But it seems more than that. I do not know if I created a mental loop in my mind but I cannot get a decent nights rest. 

  I have gone to the Doctor again and have had multiple x-rays done and bloods tests taken. Everything came back fine. 

  The pain is only in the morning and there is zero pain during the day.

  Here is an excerpt of a back pain post that I created to fill you in.

  Morning Back Pain ? Should I Spend Money?

  Hello Everyone,

  I know there is so much out there on back pain; but I have a tough money question. I am a returning college student with not a whole lot of money. I am 33 year old male is I would say good shape. I work out decently and have a nice physique. 

  My problem is that one time I went to a golf pro shop and spent 4 hours smacking the golf ball as hard as I could almost too where I had a small pain in my chest and it was hard to breathe for a split second. And if I couldn?t get more stupid I went the next day and did it again. I had to choose a golf club for a class so that is why I pushed myself. I know that was kind of stupid. 

  After like a month I thought I healed up and then went and played Disc Golf and threw the Disc as hard as I possibly could for like 3 hours. I would throw it farther than anyone else. I guess I could have been showing off like an idiot. 

  Well I was working out moderately hard for a while in the gym during all this and never felt any burst of pain really. The only thing that I noticed was a small pinch like pain when I would be watching TV. So then I decided to go to a Chiropractor and he solved that but he noticed that my spine was just slight to the right and my shoulders were a little uneven; but absolutely nothing major going on. This was the first time I ever went to a Chiropractor and it was literally insane. I thought he was going to kill me because I never heard my bones crack like that before and my neck. 

  I think it might have been a littler before the Chiropractor that only in the morning when I wake up I would notice a pain right in the middle of my upper back between my shoulder blades; one time the pain moved to the right of my shoulder blade but that went away. Now all that is left is this ongoing pain in the middle of my back that I cannot for the life of me locate. It?s like it?s the long muscle in my back that go from top to bottom of your back and very close to my spine. I would say mid shoulder to mid back but not upper shoulder or lower back. 

  It is so weird because during the day I feel absolutely great with no back pain at all; even playing Disc Golf or exercising; it is only right after I wake up and while I am still laying down. Pretty much as soon as I wake up everything is fantastic. 

  Only other weird thing is I feel like my ear is ringing on my right ear when I sleep on my right side. This also goes away completely when I get up or move around.

  Doctor?s Office: 

  I have been to my Doctor several times with this. I have had several X-Rays; nothing bruised on my skin or anything obvious; blood work done for immune system and anything out of the ordinary. I have taken muscle relaxers and anti-inflammatory?s but they are all temporary relief. Seems like the pain comes back. My Doctor is just saying it is like a pulled or sore muscle or something but just seems strange that something so small could cause so much discomfort in the morning.

  Solutions:

  My dad has celiac disease but I do not but I read an article about how maybe you could not have the disease but a precursor of it somehow.  I do have a lot of joint pain right now like in my Big Toe; Wrist; Neck and sometimes elbow. I have had all these X-Rayed and blood work done to see any causes and nothing major is going on. 

  Here is the Article excerpt:

  Remove gluten from your diet. Recent studies have shown that some people may have non-celiac disease gluten sensitivity and if so, that may trigger a systemic immune response which can keep joints irritated. This wasn?t too challenging for me since I already didn?t eat breads, pastas, refined grains in general but gluten, as you may know, is in a LOT of foods ? like beef jerky for one. Remove gluten for thirty days and pay attention to how you feel. For me, it helped. If after thirty days you feel better then you can always titrate some back into your diet to find your threshold if you want to.

  I am lost at this point: 

  My main question is that do I put spend money I really do not have on a new bed and pillow with a mattress topper or am I just getting old and have to deal with an aching back and joint pain. Or could I possibly change my diet to a gluten free diet which will be like darn like impossible. 

  I have heard from people?s reviews that they have had much success in changing out the mattress. And I am not even sure where the one that I am sleeping on came from. It?s a Cali-King and seems nice but a little old. 

  I have great Health Insurance. It just doesn?t seem like the Doctors have the answers except Med up or go to a PT. I wish there was more information out there on this. 

  Solutions:

  1.            Change Mattress
  2.            Change Pillow
  3.            Change Mattress Topper
  4.            Gluten Free Diet
  5.            Deal with it because you are getting older ? Its life ?

  Anything help would be greatly appreciated. Please leave your comments below. Thank You!




  Update:

  Now after reading all of this what do you propose? I have been to the Doctors and they do not have the answers. Do I just chalk it up to getting old? I am only 33. I use to play pretty hard but I do not think I destroyed my body or did I?

  I am going back to school and I do know school and no job is stressing me out. But can it be creating this much havoc?

  All I know is that I am kind of afraid to go to sleep and it?s a real problem. I have some pain relievers and muscles relaxers but I do not really care for them.

  I just know that my sleep is absolutely horrible and it is not like it used to be where I could fall asleep like a baby and get 9 to 10 hours a sleep and nothing could wake me up. What in the world happened? I feel like I was just sleeping like this not too long ago.

  Please help me any way you can! Please leave comments below!


----------



## needspractice (Apr 5, 2014)

Elevated IGA from Celiac Disease Test. I do not have Celiac Disease&#133;

  Hello Everyone,

  I have a curious question. What essentially is Elevated IGA? I have look all around google and there is not much information on it. 

  Let me tell you my story&#133;

  I went to an Endocrinologist to check on my testosterone because I am 33. I told him I was feeling okay maybe not the best so he did complete blood work on me. I did tell him that my Father was recently diagnosed with Celiac Disease so he went ahead and ran that as well.

  Long story short &#133; the endocrinologist said that everything was perfect on me except that my IGA was elevated. His nurse at first gave me a call and said that this is probably no big deal and he just wants me to see a specialist. I was not understanding her so she just had the Doctor call me. He said that he had no idea what this mean and that &#147;I would just not ignore it&#148; kind of hinting that this could be a big deal.

  So then he refers me to a hematologist. I am like sure okay, and then I call the office and it is like, hello thanks for calling the Cancer Center &#133; I was like what??? I have cancer now? 

  So then the next day I went to my Primary Doctor and he did a blood test on me little under a year ago also test for Celiac Disease. I did not have those results but I got them today. They showed that I had elevated IGA and he didn&#146;t even bother telling me about it. He was like it didn&#146;t excite me; I guess meaning no big deal. He said IGA is such a basic protein to the system that it is just not that important. Only when levels are low is when people start getting concerned. His blood test just like the last blood test came back perfectly fine, literally everything else, the last blood work was like 1500 bucks, they must have had a field day checking on that IGA levels or something.

  I guess the Endocrinologist was wondering how someone would have elevated IGA and not have Celiac. He did confess that he had no idea what this meant and wanted me to see a specialist. It is just the way he told me that it sounded important and that he scared me a little bit. Also the fact that when you call the Hematologist they answer the phone Cancer line how may I help you&#133;

  Anxiety. I think I really have anxiety I think. My doctor just prescribed me Lexapro. I have been acting such like a Hypochondriac and have been having multiple high level stressors in my life like going back to college, moving, marriage, in-laws, and not working. 

  I could have sworn I read somewhere that high IGA could be caused by Anxiety and or allergies to which I have both to where I am living at the moment. I have a lot of anxiety and there are dogs and cats where I live and when I touch one I break out in hives. Also my skin seems to be a lot more sensitive than it used to be like when I work out at the gym and sometimes I will get marks on where I press too hard on stuff. Like one time I was bent pressing and got a couple of bruises on my back that went away, and recently I just did calves raises and had some heavy weight on my shoulders have very slight red line bruise so small doesn&#146;t seem like a big deal but just doesn&#146;t seem like this use to ever happen before. 

  My Doctor says that I cannot lower my IGA. What if my IGA gets to like 5000 or something? My Doctor did have a very good point. He said blood test values are like a bell curve and that sometimes there can be outliers. I am currently in school and taking statistics so this makes perfect sense to me. He said that your body is just different in this area and this what makes you, you. If it was something low or critical we would take action. 

  I guess what he is saying is that this outlier is a non-essential concern. 

  Here are my results below&#133;

  Results 05/2013

  Solstats

  Result                   Range

  IgA = 682              68-379                    

  tTG IgA                 = 8.3      <20         
  tTG IgG = 6.5      <20
  Endomysial = Negative 

  Results 04/2014

  LabCorp

  Result                   Range

  IgA = 710              91-414   

  tTG IgA                 = 0-3      <2
  tTG IgG = 0-5      <2
  Endomysial = Negative 

  Questions: 

  What is IGA?

  What does it mean to have High Levels of IGA?

  What is the worst case scenario of High Levels of IGA?

  How do I lower my IGA? 

  Is this a precursor of Cancer or anything like that? Or is this simply an outlier like the Doctor says and is absolutely nothing to worry about?

  Help:

  My main point is that I am going to my follow up visit in a week to the Hematologist and I know what is going to happen. He is going to say everything is absolutely fine. We ran a ton of blood work, not sure why that test was done, but have a nice day. And give me a look of why am I even here. 

  I do not want to leave still not knowing exactly what this is, and that is why I posted this topic here. I was hoping someone out there could elaborate on this so I can know that this is not a big deal. Is there anything I can do? Should I be watching out for anything? You know. So please if you can help me out and sooth my Anxiety that would be great. Thank you so much for reading and have a wonderful day.

  Thank You!


----------



## Bingaz (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey mike sorry to hijack thread how do I go about pming you ? Interested in your services if you offer any and also what you charge. I'm legitimately asking pm me if you offer any services via email etc

thanks


----------

